# Cute Kittens & Mum all Needing Furever Homes!



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

*Cute Kittens & Mum all Needing Furever Homes!*


These kittens and their mum didn't have a very good start in life - they were thrown outside at birth. A few of them died but luckily these were rescued in time and survived. They are all litter trained and have been wormed and flea'd.

*Misty (Black) - 11weeks old*


I'm quite a shy little girl but since being in my temporary home I have come out of my shell! My foster mum says I'm her favourite one now she's got to know me. I used to hide all the time because I was scared but once I gain your trust I'm very playful and like being stroked. I love playing with my brother Bentley and chasing things I get really excited and bounce around.

Come and meet me and please give me a chance of a new happy life.

*Joey (Tabby) - 8 weeks old*


I'm a loving little boy the smallest of the litter but very confident and adventurous. I enjoy playing with my brother and sister and all the new toys my foster mum got us.

I am good with people and enjoy my daily cuddles. I have been introduced to a dog a few times and if it was friendly then I'd be fine.

I know you'd *love me if you met me!

*Bentley (Black/white) - 11 weeks old*


I'm a handsome little boy ,if I do say so myself, who's slightly timid around people until I get to know you. I have been at my foster home for a a week now and I settled in after a day.

I would like to be loved and given a good home, please come and see me!

*Alfie (Ginger) - 8 weeks old*


My face says it all ... I'm a cute cuddly little boy. I'm very confident and cheeky, I play all the time and I'm great with people and kids.

I want someone to love and look after me forever. 
Everyone that meets me wants me so I know you will love me!

*Mia (White ginger tabby) - 8 weeks old*


I'm very small but the bravest of the litter. I love exploring and I'm always teasing the other kittens wanting to play.

I love sitting on people's laps for strokes, cuddles and affection and I'm also good with children.

Please visit me because I know you would want to take me home and love me.

*Milly (Tortoise) - The Mum - 11 months old *


As soon as you meet me you will realise I'm very affectionate and love being stroked and cuddled. I am very laid back and occasionally like to play. I'm great with people and children. I have had lots of experience with other cats as I came from a garden full of them. I have had two litters myself and don't want anymore.

I'm not sure about dogs, my foster mum has one and it's ok until it barks, but I'm sure I'd be fine if they were nice to me.

I didn't have a very good start in life, I was thrown outside once I had my kittens. My sister also had kittens which I was feeding as they where starving. A few of them died but luckily 6 of us were rescued in time.

I am ready for my new home so please come and meet me and ..... take me home to be loved forever x x x

*All the kittens and mum will need to be fully vaccinated & chipped. As the kittens are too young to be neutered any potential owner will also be expected to neuter when they are told enough as part of the adoption agreement.

If you are interested in offering any of them a home for life please email for our questionnaire in the first instance to: *[email protected]

Please note that any potential home will be subject to home check.*


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Super cute, sure they will find their loving homes soon.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

They are gorgeous, but how can one mum cat have two litters only three weeks apart...? Not possible for some to be 8 weeks and some 11 weeks if they're all from the same mum...?! : Or are some from the sister cat?


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes Millie was feeding her sister's kittens which is why they are different ages.

They are all gorgeous, I hope they find forever homes soon.


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Aubrie30 said:


> Yes Millie was feeding her sister's kittens which is why they are different ages.
> 
> They are all gorgeous, I hope they find forever homes soon.


Good spot Treaclesmum and good reply Aubrie30. That's correct - Milly's sister's kitten's were starving and Milly was helping her feed them. A few died and the rest have been rescued with her own kittens.


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Mia, Misty & Alfie have all found forever homes!

Milly - the mum, Bentley & Joey are still available for adoption.


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Delighted to report that Milly Mum and the kittens have all be HOMED!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's great news.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

great news


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Started reading this thread with a frown but grinning from ear to ear now! Well done great news! X


----------

